# Catching Swarms and Keeping Local Bees



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Russ, yes, we know too little of the complex honey bee and behavior. That’s why I generally point new beeks to bee biology to help with their learning and questions, and rely on experienced beekeepers around me, except people think I am and I am learning I am not! I don’t know if you remember the show Hogans Heroes, a group in a WWII concentration camp in Germany; Sgt. Schultz‘s proclamation “I know nothing!…”


----------

